# window always on top !



## melistik (16. September 2003)

Ich möchte gern 

```
<a href='$admin_file?db=smilie' target='neuesfenster'
onclick=\"window.open('','neuesfenster','top=50, left=100,height=200,width=200')\"> smilies&nbsp;&nbsp;</a>
```
hier noch einen Wert einsetzen der Bewirkt, dass das Fenster immer on Top ist,
solange ich es nicht schließe ! Ich habe bei Selfhtml schon geschaut und nichts gefunden. Bitte Help soetwas muss irgendwie gehen =)


----------



## rootssw (16. September 2003)

Hier ein Ausschnitt der FAQ von SelfHTML:



> Wie kann ich erreichen, dass ein Fenster immer im Vordergrund bleibt?
> Für selbst erzeugte Popup-Fenster können Sie bewirken, dass diese sich nicht vom Hauptfenster überlappen lassen. Es gibt zwar im normalen JavaScript keine Möglichkeit, einem Fenster die Eigenschaft "immer im Vordergrund" beim Öffnen mit auf den Weg zu geben (nur bei Microsoft JScript und signed JavaScript gibt es so etwas), doch mit einem kleinen Umweg lässt sich der gewünschte Effekt erreichen. Dazu wird in Dateien, die in dem Popup-Fenster angezeigt werden sollen, im Dateikopf ein JavaScript wie das folgende notiert:
> <script type="text/javascript">
> <!--
> ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. September 2003)

Du kannst auch den Event "onBlur" einsetzen...der tritt in Kraft,wenn etwas den focus verliert:
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function vorne()
{window.focus();}
window.onblur=vorne;
//-->
</script>
```

das muss dann ins Popup.


----------



## melistik (17. September 2003)

Ja wie ändere ich das nun so, dass es zwar alway on Top ist aber
ich in dem anderen Fenster etwas eintragen kann. Nun ist es ja durchgehend aktiv,
solange ich es nicht schließe. So kann ich nicht etwas in ein Formular zb eintragen während das Fenster geöffnet ist !


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

Dazu müsstest du den Fokus des Always on top-Fensters löschen und auf das andere Fenster setzen.


----------

